# Job seeking.. continued..



## Love for Germany (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi..

I have applied for the Job seeking visa to Germany from Bangalore.. Its been 3 weeks now.. No response.
Is it possible they call you prior to getting the visa, to collect the passport?
Thanks
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## erp.technical1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Wish you good luck Friend!! 
I would be on the same boat soon !!!:fingerscrossed:


What technology are you into :
Total Exp :
Relevant Exp:
German language Skill:


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Love for Germany said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have applied for the Job seeking visa to Germany from Bangalore.. Its been 3 weeks now.. No response.
> Is it possible they call you prior to getting the visa, to collect the passport?
> ...


Hi


Generally they send approval email first and then ask you to bring your passport along with travel insurance copy within one month. This is for delhi. I hope its same for Banglore. Also, you do not get approval in just 5 weeks, it takes about 5 - 8 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## Love for Germany (Mar 2, 2015)

2 months now.. nothing yet.
Does it take this long?


----------



## ghlk (May 21, 2015)

I have been learning German and I hope I can live there for some time, but it seems it is not so easy to find a job for a foreigner now. Have you received any reply? Good luck to you.


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Love for Germany said:


> 2 months now.. nothing yet.
> Does it take this long?


Sometimes, it takes time. Depending upon your case like if you are married, if your work location and permanent location is different. They verify all the basic documents and verify the details about your employment. And, if its long that means its good news they must be doing their work.


----------



## Friedemann (May 27, 2015)

I can say from experience, German authorities can sometimes take a _very _long time, similar to bureaucracy anywhere. And, again from my experience, it doesn't hurt to ask about the current status. Sometimes paperwork does get lost or "falls under the table" as Germans say. I wish the state here was always as efficient and flawless as the cliche would make it appear but it just isn't. If you were provided with a phone number or email I'd suggest making a very polite inquiry about the status of your paperwork. Good luck.


----------



## Love for Germany (Mar 2, 2015)

Friedemann said:


> I can say from experience, German authorities can sometimes take a _very _long time, similar to bureaucracy anywhere. And, again from my experience, it doesn't hurt to ask about the current status. Sometimes paperwork does get lost or "falls under the table" as Germans say. I wish the state here was always as efficient and flawless as the cliche would make it appear but it just isn't. If you were provided with a phone number or email I'd suggest making a very polite inquiry about the status of your paperwork. Good luck.


Thank you Friedmann!
You are right. But, I can overlook sometimes. 
I got the visa to Germany.. Not that I have stopped worrying.
Now everything begins, like the Visa says "job seeking"!!

Thank you again!


----------

